# MAJ MacOS Monterey + Bootcamp



## AureLambo (18 Février 2022)

Bonsoir à tous !

Je ne sais pas si le sujet a été traité mais ne l'ayant pas trouvé, je me permets de poser ma question.

Je suis actuellement sur un MB Pro 2017 avec l'OS Big Sur et une installation Windows 10 avec Bootcamp.

Ma question est la suivante, puis je migrer vers Monterey tout en laissant ma partition WIndows 10 sans risque ? J'ai essayé de trouver l'information sur le net mais aucun sujet ne traite de ça. Je ne voudrais pas qu'il y ait un soucis suite à cette MAJ.

D'avance merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## AureLambo (19 Février 2022)

Bon ben à priori personne sur ce gigantesque forum ne peut répondre à ma question, je vais donc essayer de me débrouiller par moi même.


----------



## 6tham (7 Septembre 2022)

AureLambo a dit:


> Bon ben à priori personne sur ce gigantesque forum ne peut répondre à ma question, je vais donc essayer de me débrouiller par moi même.


Bonjour, avez-vous fait la mise à jour depuis ? je me pose la même question et je ne trouve rien sur internet. Merci


----------



## ericse (7 Septembre 2022)

6tham a dit:


> Bonjour, avez-vous fait la mise à jour depuis ? je me pose la même question et je ne trouve rien sur internet. Merci


Bonjour,
Probablement parce que la question est mal posée : le risque est faible, mais pas nul, du coup personne ne peut décider pour toi.


----------



## 6tham (7 Septembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Probablement parce que la question est mal posée : le risque est faible, mais pas nul, du coup personne ne peut décider pour toi.


Donc il est possible que tout ce que j'ai sur mon Boot Camp disparaissent en faisant la mise à jour ?


----------



## ericse (7 Septembre 2022)

6tham a dit:


> Donc il est possible que tout ce que j'ai sur mon Boot Camp disparaissent en faisant la mise à jour ?


Ben oui, c'est rare, mais parfois une mise à jour se passe mal, c'est pour cela qu'il faut faire des sauvegardes complètes avant.
Pour la partie macOS il y a Time Machine, pour la partie Windows je connais moins. Souvent la partition Windows est accessoire et facile à réinstaller si elle casse, et du coup les utilisateurs ne la sauvegardent pas spécialement.


----------



## 6tham (7 Septembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Ben oui, c'est rare, mais parfois une mise à jour se passe mal, c'est pour cela qu'il faut faire des sauvegardes complètes avant.
> Pour la partie macOS il y a Time Machine, pour la partie Windows je connais moins. Souvent la partition Windows est accessoire et facile à réinstaller si elle casse, et du coup les utilisateurs ne la sauvegardent pas spécialement.


D'accord, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !


----------

